# NW opens this weekend 5th/6th September



## Liverbirdie (Sep 3, 2015)

Unless anyone jumps out of the ted Jarman on Sunday and I get their spec, I was wondering if anyone fancied a NW open this weekend.

There are a few on but Cleckheaton, Clitheroe and Mellor and Townscliffe amonst others look good.

Pairs/team/individual doesnt bother me.


----------



## Qwerty (Sep 3, 2015)

Liverbirdie said:



			Unless anyone jumps out of the ted Jarman on Sunday and I get their spec, I was wondering if anyone fancied a NW open this weekend.

There are a few on but Cleckheaton, Clitheroe and Mellor and Townscliffe amonst others look good.

Pairs/team/individual doesnt bother me.
		
Click to expand...

 I'm up for it LB!   I can't play on Saturday and Theres a weekend comp on at Pleasington so Im looking for a game. That team open at Clitheroe looks good if we could get 4. 
Only played it once & it was about minus 20.


Edit- I can only do Sunday..No worries if you get a Spot in the Ted Jarman :thup:


Edit Again- Thought I was having a weird dream.. Ive just put Homes under the Hammer on and Dion Dublin is presenting it..oo:


----------



## bluewolf (Sep 3, 2015)

Not for me I'm afraid.. Working on Friday night and again on Sunday morning...


----------



## NWJocko (Sep 3, 2015)

2 day (hopefully if I make the cut!) comp for me this weekend so can't make it.

Enjoy.


----------



## Liverbirdie (Sep 3, 2015)

Qwerty said:



			I'm up for it LB!   I can't play on Saturday and Theres a weekend comp on at Pleasington so Im looking for a game. That team open at Clitheroe looks good if we could get 4. 
Only played it once & it was about minus 20.


Edit- I can only do Sunday..No worries if you get a Spot in the Ted Jarman :thup:


Edit Again- Thought I was having a weird dream.. Ive just put Homes under the Hammer on and Dion Dublin is presenting it..oo:
		
Click to expand...

Sorry, our kid, I've just had a call from west lancs, as I was on the reserve list, saying they've had someone pull out. Do you want me to ask them to put you on the reserve list also? Â£45 for two rounds.

I understand if your shoulder isn't up to it though.


----------



## Qwerty (Sep 3, 2015)

Liverbirdie said:



			Sorry, our kid, I've just had a call from west lancs, as I was on the reserve list, saying they've had someone pull out. Do you want me to ask them to put you on the reserve list also? Â£45 for two rounds.

I understand if your shoulder isn't up to it though.
		
Click to expand...

No worries mate. Probably best not to chance it at West Lancs, I'll try and sort a game at Royal Chorley :thup:


----------



## Liverbirdie (Sep 3, 2015)

Qwerty said:



			No worries mate. Probably best not to chance it at West Lancs, I'll try and sort a game at Royal Chorley :thup:
		
Click to expand...

Has it settled down again?


----------



## peterlav (Sep 3, 2015)

Liverbirdie said:



			Sorry, our kid, I've just had a call from west lancs, as I was on the reserve list, saying they've had someone pull out. Do you want me to ask them to put you on the reserve list also? Â£45 for two rounds.

I understand if your shoulder isn't up to it though.
		
Click to expand...

Are you in Peter?
If so, what time are you off?
Had to phone them on Tuesday as I wasn't on list, even though they cashed my cheque on 29th September last year!!!!!!


----------



## Qwerty (Sep 3, 2015)

Liverbirdie said:



			Has it settled down again?
		
Click to expand...

It seems better but still not right. Half the problem on Sunday was me taking loads of practice swings away from the ball just trying to work out why I was playing like a knob. I never did work it out 

Hillside Tomorrow, That'll be a test..


----------



## peterlav (Sep 3, 2015)

Qwerty said:



			Hillside Tomorrow, That'll be a test..

Click to expand...

Enjoy, absolutely love the place!!


----------



## Liverbirdie (Sep 3, 2015)

peterlav said:



			Are you in Peter?
If so, what time are you off?
Had to phone them on Tuesday as I wasn't on list, even though they cashed my cheque on 29th September last year!!!!!!
		
Click to expand...

Yes mate, I start on the 10th, I think at 9.39.

I thought I seen you in the group before, but do you start on the 1st or 10th?


----------



## peterlav (Sep 4, 2015)

Yes mate, I'm 9.30, but off the 1st.
At least you can but me my dinner now!!


----------



## Stuart_C (Sep 6, 2015)

Any good scores today gents??


----------



## peterlav (Sep 6, 2015)

2 N/R's for me
1st round 14 holes 32 putts
2nd round 9 holes 21 putts
Not sure how Pedro got on, but a fella from Royal Lee Park won apparently
I'd already left to ask Birchy for some advice on the best way to helicopter a badly misbehaving flat stick, how I never launched it onto the railway today I don't know!!!!
Wind made it tough, only 2 net 72's in morning round. Fairways & Tees in very good nickk, greens had been hollow tined, so the odd couple of bobbles and not as quick as normal, but still very good. Think someone may have upset Head Greenkeeper judging by some of the pin placements


----------



## Stuart_C (Sep 6, 2015)

peterlav said:



			2 N/R's for me
1st round 14 holes 32 putts
2nd round 9 holes 21 putts
Not sure how Pedro got on, but a fella from Royal Lee Park won apparently
I'd already left to ask Birchy for some advice on the best way to helicopter a badly misbehaving flat stick, how I never launched it onto the railway today I don't know!!!!
Wind made it tough, only 2 net 72's in morning round. Fairways & Tees in very good Nick, greens had been hollow times, so the odd couple of bubbles and not as quick as normal, but still very good. Think someone may have upset Head Greenkeeper judging by some of the pin placements
		
Click to expand...

John Hughes?


----------



## Liverbirdie (Sep 7, 2015)

Stuart_C said:



			John Hughes?
		
Click to expand...

Yes, the venerable John Hughes.

I was in about  joint 5th place after 1 round. Scored 80, nett 74 but CSS was 75.

Shot an 85 in the afternoon after a tired back 9.

In the morning I had an 8 on a par 4 after going OOB.

Followed it with an eagle 3 on a par 5.

3 on a par 3

Birdie 3 on a par 4

Lipped for birdie on the next, then 2 putted further. Otherwise I would have followed my 8 with a 3,3,3,3.

I had the company of a certain Mr. Joey Barton for all 36 holes - perfect gentleman.:thup:


----------



## Liverbirdie (Sep 7, 2015)

For those who played SAOL last week in the 36 holer.

That is childs play compared to a West Lancs 36 holer.

Gauntlet firmly thrown down for next year.......


----------



## Junior (Sep 7, 2015)

Liverbirdie said:



			Yes, the venerable John Hughes.

I was in about joint 5th place after 1 round. Scored 80, nett 74 but CSS was 75.

Shot an 85 in the afternoon after a tired back 9.

In the morning I had an 8 on a par 4 after going OOB.

Followed it with an eagle 3 on a par 5.

3 on a par 3

Birdie 3 on a par 4

Lipped for birdie on the next, then 2 putted further. Otherwise I would have followed my 8 with a 3,3,3,3.

I had the company of a certain Mr. Joey Barton for all 36 holes - perfect gentleman.:thup:
		
Click to expand...

Nice shooting Pedro.  Where did you finish ? Must have been high up ?  Agree that West lancs is a different animal than SAOL.  Even more so if the wind is up. 

I was talking to Nick Hibbs (Tour-X golf) and he said the same about Joey as you.....a really great guy, very easy going, and good fun to be around.


----------



## pbrown7582 (Sep 7, 2015)

Liverbirdie said:



			Yes, the venerable John Hughes.

I was in about  joint 5th place after 1 round. Scored 80, nett 74 but CSS was 75.

Shot an 85 in the afternoon after a tired back 9.

In the morning I had an 8 on a par 4 after going OOB.

Followed it with an eagle 3 on a par 5.

3 on a par 3

Birdie 3 on a par 4

Lipped for birdie on the next, then 2 putted further. Otherwise I would have followed my 8 with a 3,3,3,3.

*I had the company of a certain Mr. Joey Barton for all 36 holes - perfect gentleman.:thup:*

Click to expand...

Good shooting.

Bet you thanked Joey for getting himself sent off at City a couple of years back! :rant:


----------



## Stuart_C (Sep 7, 2015)

Liverbirdie said:



			Yes, the venerable John Hughes.

I was in about  joint 5th place after 1 round. Scored 80, nett 74 but CSS was 75.

Shot an 85 in the afternoon after a tired back 9.

In the morning I had an 8 on a par 4 after going OOB.

Followed it with an eagle 3 on a par 5.

3 on a par 3

Birdie 3 on a par 4

Lipped for birdie on the next, then 2 putted further. Otherwise I would have followed my 8 with a 3,3,3,3.

I had the company of a certain Mr. Joey Barton for all 36 holes - perfect gentleman.:thup:
		
Click to expand...

Was John Hughes  smiling? 

Well done Pedro thats a great effort mate. What was the winning score?


----------



## Liverbirdie (Sep 7, 2015)

Junior said:



			Nice shooting Pedro.  Where did you finish ? Must have been high up ?  Agree that West lancs is a different animal than SAOL.  Even more so if the wind is up. 

I was talking to Nick Hibbs (Tour-X golf) and he said the same about Joey as you.....a really great guy, very easy going, and good fun to be around.
		
Click to expand...

Dunno mate, they just give the 2 separate rounds on the sheet and not the overall finishings.

I was actually in 10th spot in the morning, and my 85 was 40th out of 60.

More made up that in the last 2 weeks for 2 36 holers I havent embarassed myself and been in and around the top 10-20 after the morning game. Maybe I need to eat more bananas than choccy's in the afternoon.

36 holes are also a survival of the fittest, and 2 rounds to nett par and two to 3 over 5 over my handicap against CSS isnt to bad.

I got a cut after the first round, so not sure if I'm a gnats .......away from Cat 1.


----------



## Liverbirdie (Sep 7, 2015)

pbrown7582 said:



			Good shooting.

Bet you thanked Joey for getting himself sent off at City a couple of years back! :rant:     

Click to expand...

Oops, forgot about that.


----------



## Liverbirdie (Sep 7, 2015)

Stuart_C said:



			Was John Hughes  smiling? 

Well done Pedro thats a great effort mate. What was the winning score?
		
Click to expand...

He was when he picked the trophy up.

Not so much when him and one of our group had a difference of opinion, but thats not for public consumption.

152, I was only 13 shots behind..... but just 6 behind 5th place. Bearing in mind it was for 3-10 handicappers, I'm happy with that considering the poor form I've been in this year.


----------



## Stuart_C (Sep 7, 2015)

Liverbirdie said:



			He was when he picked the trophy up.

*Not so much when him and one of our group had a difference of opinion, but thats not for public consumption.*

152, I was only 13 shots behind..... but just 6 behind 5th place. Bearing in mind it was for 3-10 handicappers, I'm happy with that considering the poor form I've been in this year.
		
Click to expand...

Why doesnt that surprise me


----------



## NWJocko (Sep 7, 2015)

Liverbirdie said:



			Dunno mate, they just give the 2 separate rounds on the sheet and not the overall finishings.

I was actually in 10th spot in the morning, and my 85 was 40th out of 60.

More made up that in the last 2 weeks for 2 36 holers I havent embarassed myself and been in and around the top 10-20 after the morning game. Maybe I need to eat more bananas than choccy's in the afternoon.

36 holes are also a survival of the fittest, and 2 rounds to nett par and two to 3 over 5 over my handicap against CSS isnt to bad.

I got a cut after the first round, so not sure if I'm a gnats .......away from Cat 1. 

Click to expand...

Good golf that round there Pedro, well played.

I fancy this but it's always the same weekend as one of our big weekend comps. When I fail to qualify for the club comp next year I'll enter this.....!


----------

